# Which paint would you prefer



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

If you had to choose between Behr pro interior i100, i300 for interior and exterior Behr pro e600 or Sherwin Williams property solutions for interior and sw duracraft for exterior what would you choose...and why?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

drop back and punt! That's what i would do. Or look for a different career if i absolutely had to choose between those too. 

But honestly in any situation that called for a choice between those two, price and convenience would be the primary reasons to choose one over the other. Which store is closer. Which store is faster to get in and out of. Which store can you trust to tint it properly. Which store can you trust to keep it in stock for you.(i'd probably give the nod to SW on this one) And which one is cheapest.

I would however give the nod to Durations for exteriors over anything Behr can come up with.


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

If someone wants exterior paint that cheap you should advise them to save up more money before painting. Honestly. Interior you can make property solutions work with 2 coats,I know from experience.. the paint will not do all the work in this case I’m afraid. Try SW EXTREME COVER B30w551, or wonder pro from ppg. They are both better than any of the interior paints you mentioned.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

None of the above.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> None of the above.


Unless you are desperate for beer money.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PACman said:


> Unless you are desperate for beer money.


eh?? (forgot to translate)


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

Sw it is 😅👌🏼


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

Do you think these paints will at least cover? How long you think it’ll last?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Cousin Eddie likes the Behrs paint because he can get drunk and piss himself and no one can smell it.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

The ONLY time I use that kind of low-grade paint is for slum lords painting apartments inside and out. Property solutions is decent enough but not good enough for someone's home. It actually will cover apartment walls in one coat if you're going over basically the same color. It just has that cheap look to it, IMO.


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

What about duracraft gymschu? How many coats you’d say?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

thatpaintguy said:


> What about duracraft gymschu? How many coats you’d say?




Just say NO


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

Lol how bad could it be?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*More Ovaltine, please.*



thatpaintguy said:


> If you had to choose between Behr pro interior i100, i300 for interior and exterior Behr pro e600 or Sherwin Williams property solutions for interior and sw duracraft for exterior what would you choose...and why?


thatpaintguy, do you know what Ovaltine is? Well, for one thing, it's better for you than Nestle's Quik:






Now that I've gotten that out of the way, may I ask for a description of the context in which you are asking for opinions on the products you have mentioned and why you have limited yourself to these?

futtyos


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

Well when I was a child I preferred nesquick, but as I got older ovaltine really grew on me....


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

Nestle


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

That garbage doesnt matter what you use. They are all trash. If you're repainting apartments with the exact same color and paint, they work, IF you spray it. I've done it. BUT, if someone is expecting a REAL paint job... Run away!

You sound like you're picking a paint to use, which means you wont be using the same paint.... There are only VERY few situations where this would be a good idea.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd find better customers. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I recently toured a spec house that was being listed for $4 mil. There was some left over paint in the garage and I was shocked to see that they used Duracraft for the exterior Hardie Board

At least they could have used A-100 like all the commercial guys in town.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*wrong answer*



thatpaintguy said:


> Well when I was a child I preferred nesquick, but as I got older ovaltine really grew on me....


You gave an answer to a question I did not ask. Here is the original question copied and pasted from post #14 above:

"....may I ask for a description of the context in which you are asking for opinions on the products you have mentioned and why you have limited yourself to these?"

I assume that you do not use either Ovaltine or Nesquik as paint.

futtyos


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

How about Promar-200 and 400 for interior by sw and A-100 exterior by sw...will that do the job?


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

To get thoughtful opinions you need to ask us thoughtful questions. I agree with futtyos give us the context from which you ask this question.


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

I’m looking to paint some homes and office buildings was that good enough? Like why else would I be asking obviously to use to paint; It’s a simple question otherwise don’t even bother posting a redundant statement.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

are you painting bare drywall? Over red and black stripes? Over the same color? Etc,etc,etc....


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

Bare drywall mostly...but if you have an opinion of how it’ll cover over stripes feel free to explain Pacman thanks


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Is it hallways? restrooms? How durable does your client expect it to be? Do they want a flat finish? Do they want a washable paint? One that's easy to touch-up? Do they care if the cut in lines show? Do they care if there are bubbles in the finish? Or grit? Or heavy stipple? Are they expecting one coat to suffice? Are YOU expecting one coat to suffice?


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

Both.,.As long as it covers it doesn’t have to be perfect; heck it could be half decent they couldn’t care less about all that.


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

Flat finish


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

thatpaintguy said:


> Bare drywall mostly...but if you have an opinion of how it’ll cover over stripes feel free to explain Pacman thanks


those paints won't cover red and black stripes in one coat, probably not even two coats. But that being said most new construction bare drywall is painted with a cheap flat like Promar 400 or 200. They are not particularly washable and durable though. But usually this is all that they want to pay for. Two coats on bare drywall in flat, any of them would probably fit that new construction requirement. That's why i said price and convenience would be the two biggest considerations in choosing between the two. If anyone is expecting one coat on bare drywall, it isn't going to happen with them or any other paint and look worth a crap. Some guys will spray and backroll on bare drywall but they are essentially putting on two light coats.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Builders solutions has a pretty good reputation for hide among the Utility/apartment grade paints. i-100 and i-300 are just the old watered down kilz crap paint with a Behr label on it.


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks Pacman


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Why not bm ultra spec? It'll cover better and is in the same price range as 200 (maybe even less depending on how badly sw is screwing you). 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

I would pass on all of these. Why risk your reputation as professional if you are using low grade products.
Ben Moore has products that are comparable yet are better quality.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

I have used a ton of PM 400, PM 200, and A100 on my rental houses. I would add that the PM 200 low sheen eggshell is some pretty good looking paint. Plus it gives you some durability over flat with a similar sheen. It is used a fair amount in commercial situations. You can do a decent job with these products and probably more than satisfy your customer. As others have suggested you may want to explore, when you get the opportunity, some of the other products mentioned in the BM line. After 20 years with SW I did and have found some that I really like. Good luck with this job and let us know what you settled on and how it turned out.


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

T price have you used Property solutions and duracraft as well? If so how’d you like it?


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

@thatpaintguy - No I have never used those or know anything about them.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Duracraft is straight garbage. I've never used it but countless new Hardie homes are done with it here. Less then five years later, they all need to be repainted.

I'm not sure what type of project you're bidding but at a minimum I'd go with Promar 200 interior and A100 on the exterior. Both are cheap yet way better than property solutions and duracraft. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

Man as long as the paint covers and does what it’s suppose to do these people couldn’t care less if it needs to be repainted in 5 years....thanks for the tips everyone


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Property solutions is essentially promar 400. It's a three coat paint but does look good when it's done. Duracraft is definitely not high on the list but it's no worse than behr.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Duracraft is straight garbage. I've never used it but countless new Hardie homes are done with it here. Less then five years later, they all need to be repainted.
> 
> I'm not sure what type of project you're bidding but at a minimum I'd go with Promar 200 interior and A100 on the exterior. Both are cheap yet way better than property solutions and duracraft.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Ah Duracraft.....one of my favorite SW stories. It is a re-label of the old "Toughone" product they quickly hid away back in the early 90's. It was considered a "Promar 400" grade exterior paint with a retail label on it. The only thing we sold it for was stucco walls around housing developments. Cheap, white (for a few years anyhow), could cover white primer with a spray and backroll. And on the sun exposed sides....would degrade back to the primer/bare stucco in less than a year. Great stuff. They had so many complaints and lawsuits that they eventually removed it from their lineup. Until they needed a cheap a55 exterior price point again. Then they dusted it off, stuck a new name on it, and it was Duracraft. I have a local company that makes exterior galvanized wall decor like stars and stuff. They use that to paint them brown and then a color over top. Then they distress them. The warning label that comes on them says not to mount the decor on a sun exposed side of a building unless there is a sufficient overhang or shade. Doesn't say why.

I still think that it is also the PM400 Interior/exterior flat they sell in the southwest regions. That product mysteriously manifested itself at the exact time we started to complain about not having a cheap flat for exterior stucco walls because Toughone was discontinued.


----------

